# Cam question



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am wondering how long a cam would take and Its for sure you need a tune after?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

depends If you were to do it yourself (knowing what you were Doing)
or taking it to a shop to get it done

If I remember GTODEALER Got it down to 4hrs. on an install
am I right Steve?

ahem ahem Steve did say He would install it for free didn't you Steve? You just had to bring it to him


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

So a pontiac dealer could do it in about 4 hrs you know how much a dealer labor usally is?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

ohh I meant our supporting Dealer Rep. Steve = GTODEALER


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, it takes around 4 hours, (my record time is 4 hrs and 12 minutes), it's taken me as long as 13 hours (dropped a bolt in the oil pan, not a good day). Your average shop charges around $450, if you bring it to me (personally) I would do it for free, but, I'm about 10 vehicles backed up at home.:cheers


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Slacker...

lol...


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm gonna say a normal shop is going to charge you 8-10 hours to install a cam. At $75-100 an hour you can do the math. IMO

Yes you need a tune after.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

You should goto the Video section and find the post on "How Fatbitch Broke"
you could here Steve's GOAT with a fresh new cam without a tune yet


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> You should goto the Video section and find the post on "How Fatbitch Broke"
> you could here Steve's GOAT with a fresh new cam without a tune yet


:agree 
one of my favorite vids!!
Link....
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=30599&cdate=20050920&ctime=135737


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree
> one of my favorite vids!!
> Link....
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=30599&cdate=20050920&ctime=135737



Awesome...but I never understood the broke part. You broke something after the cam install? Anyway, _looked_ and sounded great.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Awesome...but I never understood the broke part. You broke something after the cam install? Anyway, _looked_ and sounded great.


I broke a lot of things before and after the cam install, that was just a "spy video" of why my car broke all the time.:lol: I miss that blue, sexy b*tch.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I broke a lot of things before and after the cam install, that was just a "spy video" of why my car broke all the time.:lol: I miss that blue, sexy b*tch.


You went all out, it appears. I don't want to break things, but I also don't want to build that kind of power either. Still a *maybe* on the heads, a cam and LTs for sure, probably an optimized TB...and a tune, of course. Some other minor upgrades along the way.

b.t.w. Somebody mentioned a clutch upgrade - maybe it was you - it was the LS7 factory unit???


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS7 factory unit is awesome, it doesn't slip till around 530 rwhp (I think, maybe a little less) and it's got the stock "feel".


----------

